# Amazon Appstore Login Issues



## kc0r8y (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

I'm wondering if anyone else if having problems logging into the Amazon appstore app? I can login to the Amazon app with no problems and the appstore app uses the same credentials but says wrong email/password.

I had this problem on 3 different roms.

Anyone else have this problem?

Thanks


----------



## hellhawk741 (Oct 28, 2011)

Had the same issue. I had to go into amazon settings on the computer and under devices, delete some of the old authorized devices. Once I deleted a few, it allowed me to log in.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

hellhawk741 said:


> Had the same issue. I had to go into amazon settings on the computer and under devices, delete some of the old authorized devices. Once I deleted a few, it allowed me to log in.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Was just about to say the same thing. Too many devices and Amazon gets "suspicious" about your activity.I think there is a limit as to how many you can have on one account. Each time you switch roms and login, it's like adding a new phone according to them.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Was just about to say the same thing. Too many devices and Amazon gets "suspicious" about your activity.I think there is a limit as to how many you can have on one account. Each time you switch roms and login, it's like adding a new phone according to them.


Its 20, or at least it was 6 months ago when I had that issue....

I was flashing a lot then....

I am in recovery now.


----------

